# Knocking



## Pard

Our Integra 636LS (A-class) has developed an annoying knock, caused by travelling our super-smooth British roads (not!) It's on the nearside away from the driver's ears, but my passengers reckon it comes from under the rather large expanse between the dash and the windscreen, or might be lower down on that side. The curious thing is that it sounds like wood on wood, and I can't identify any wood there, certainly not visible from underneath in the engine bay - seems to be fibreglass.

Sometimes I realise that we've travelled miles and I've not noticed it, and I do detect it most when setting out from home. It's not just our local road though - it can occur anywhere, and it's just possible I grow immune to it the further we go. 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Spiritofherald

9 times out of 10 it will be a worn joint on the steering or suspension. Any decent garage, especially if they have MOT facilities, should be able to check it for you.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Check the rubber mounts on the exhaust

Andy


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Pard

I guess that there are lots of things that it could be BUT our Niesmann A class has suffered some of our super smooth roads as well, I recently decided to take out he big plastic dash between the windscreen and the original van dash. On ours there is a plastic plenum under the plastic dash and this WAS plastic welded to the big dash bit, I say was as it had come adrift and was bouncing around over the bumps, all stuck back together with Sikoflex type adhesive and it is certainly quieter over the pot holes.

Just a long shot, but something to think about if all the mechanical stuff turns out to be OK.

Martin


----------



## davesport

Front anti roll bar bushes ?

D.


----------



## Sideways86

yes I would go for roll bar bushes of some kind, however if you think our roads are bad

Try Belgium!!!


----------



## Pard

Thanks everyone. I'll get my garage to check as suggested.



Sideways86 said:


> if you think our roads are bad
> 
> Try Belgium!!!


I have - and agree - but it doesn't make me feel much better about ours!


----------



## rosalan

It does sound like a suspension problem but with the variety of added bodies to the original chassis,there is no limit to the possibilities of loosened components.
I totally agree about the roads in the UK that seem to get patched rather than replaced. This is always noticeable when returning from overseas. The 'white' roads in Spain often being in better repair than our 'A' roads. I know we have frost problems but they struggle with heat and still manage to produce a decent road surface.

Alan


----------



## davesport

Sorry, I should have elaborated a little but I was short of time. As well as the bushes, check the ball joints on the ends of the drop links too. They're prone to wear 

Let us know how you get on  

D.


----------



## Pard

Thanks to all who've replied. It may be a few weeks before I can get the suspension etc checked out, as we have the builders in at the moment as well as other commitments which preclude attention to the van. Timing of such things is all! Will let you know how we get on.

Terry


----------



## Pard

What did I say? It might be a few weeks... Well, it was, quite a few. So apologies to those who offered their thoughts for not replying with results. Apart from the builders and house renovations (still in progress bit by bit), my wife's mum became ill, and eventually passed away in February. Meanwhile the EuraMobil's been running fine and we've used it when we can find a moment. There's not been a lot of time to investigate the knocking, though. 

Following advice offered here before, I had a local MOT garage I'd used take a look, and they put it on their special ramp, jiggled it to and fro as per MOT, pushed and pulled everything they could think of suspension and steering-wise, but all's sound. The only thing they did identify was a loose hub-cap - an accessory I'd added and had some problems with anyway. So they all came off, and on the trip home, it did seem to improve matters considerably - much to my puzzlement.

However, it wasn't to last, and the knock is still there. As I said, it sound like wood, it's below the fascia added by EuraMobil, and it eludes me what it can be. 

We put up with it on a recent jaunt to the Pyrenees and back, but it's spurred me to renew my attention to it.

I haven't yet taken up the idea of VanFlair to take it out, and am dreading that it might be necessary. I can see no easy way to do this myself.

Fresh thoughts welcomed though.


----------

